# Anyone Using Krystal Web Hosting?



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I've been with 1 & 1 for a long time and although I have no issues at all with their service, I do miss not having access to mySQL. They do offer a package with mySQL support but the price jumps from Â£5/month to Â£9/month (Â£108/yr).

Krystal's Amethyst Plan is only Â£24.99/year and seems to offer what I'm after. I believe TZ-UK is hosted by Krystal.

Anyone have any experience of them? :huh:

http://www.krystal.co.uk/


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

Personally no.

LCN is very good & UK based. Otherwise look at GoDaddy & there are lots of discount codes for them with a little googling.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks!

LCN looks too expensive...I don't even get PHP support until I get to the Â£50 p.a. service. GoDaddy looks interesting & very cheap although I'm not sure how I feel about a non-UK service....I checked out on how to transfer domain names and it sometimes refers to a US support phone number.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Only yesterday TZ were off-line due to all of Krystal's servers being down. There are plenty of different services. I've always used 1&1 myself. Although I've not used them myself I know of a couple of forums running on HEART INTERNET, they may be worth you having a look at.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

feenix said:


> Only yesterday TZ were off-line due to all of Krystal's servers being down.


I know :blink: that's why I asked. :lol: Still think they are my best bet though.

Thanks for Heart Internet tip, but no cheaper than 1 and 1 if you want mySQL.


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

You don't have to transfer your domain, you just have to change your dns for the domain. They have email and "live chat" support on GoDaddy too, often live chat works better than telephone, because you are more careful in the way you explain the problem you are having.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

GoDaddy is quite painless. I've been using them for 1 year now. 

Later,

William


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Well I moved all my web hosting and domain name management to Krystal.  ... and my web site seems faster.

It was fairly painless, although I had to correct a few PHP errors in my code that didn't show up on 1&1. I'm pretty impressed with what Krystal offer for a measly Â£25 / year. They have a Script Tool called Fantastico Deluxe that lets you install all sorts of things (follow link to see choices) into you account.

So shall I install a blog, bulletin board, content management system or something else?? Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I want to give a shameless plug for Krystal :yes:

Bought the Krystal's Amethyst Plan just over 8 months ago for Â£25/year and it came with 250 MBytes of web space. Last week, I dropped them an email saying I was getting close to my web space limit and had they any plans to increase the amount, since 1) I didn't want to pay more and upgrade to a larger Plan and 2) I felt 250 MBytes was a bit mean in 2010.

They're a cool bunch of dudes at Krystal...but they said "no".  However, they've changed their mind in the space of a few days thumbsup and doubled my web space FOC...actually, they doubled most things for everyone ....

...so forget about all those dodgy free photo hosting services and spend Â£25/year on a serious web hosting outfit:

http://www.krystal.co.uk/web-hosting/


----------

